# Eleanor Jean - 21/07/07



## Imi

Well here goes .... As i got 2 mins thought i'd post Ellie's birth story, it won't be long as it didn't last long lol!​I had pressure "down there" from about 11am, but as i'd been having pains for a week i didn't take much notice!
So carried on friday as normal, getting all excited about harry potter lol!
Gav came home and i was having twinges every 8 mins but then they died off ... So stayed on BnB!
Went to get my Harry potter book, left the house at 11.30pm and cued at waterstones for an hour and a half, by this time my pains were comin every 6mins.
Got home at 1.45pm took so tablets and went to bed to read .... Didn't get very far as i was stopping every 2mins to write down the times of my contractions and how long they were lasting for .... Got to Page 15 before i gave up lol!!
So i went to the loo and had blood loss (Shite myself) and i rang labour ward ... I was on the high dependancy admitance list so they knew i had probs and told me to go in.
Got to the hospital at 2.50am and went on the monitor at 3.30am, she examened me at 4am and i was 3cm ... so i went in the bath and stayed there till 4.45am .... (only had co-proxamol at home by this point and had not been offered ANY pain relief as i had clexaine that day :wacko:)
Got out to be told that the SHO was on his way to put in a vein flow in for the hydroquaterzaine steriod injection i had to have he, he got there at 5.10am and did his stuff ... (at this point i was climbing the walls in agony, yelling about pain relief) they had called the anethasist but he had been delayed.
I begged for Gas and Air, she said no i wasn't allowed it(told her i didn't give a shit) She gave me the mouth peice and the oxygen as my ashma started to act up .... By 5.30am i asked when i was due another VE and she said not till 8am, told her i wanted one then and she did.
I asked her how many cm i was, i ask if i was 4cm to be told no, 5cm? no ... 6cm?? keep going she said .. 7cm?? and the rest she says 8cm i asked?!
9cm and a bit she said . so i told her to break my waters as the "i need to wee" sensation was killing me lol
They got the SHO and another MW in the room as her head was still quite high, she ARM at 5.40am and the releif was great (i was STILL climbing the walls wanting something for the pain to be told no it was wayyyyyyy to late for that and i had to push)
So her head came right down and i was told on the next pain to push .... and jesus did i push, next thing i know im being told to stop heard some mumbles and then go told to keep pushing and snatch my breath until told otherwise (the cord had slipped around her neck and the MW had to slip a finger under it to stop it strangling her but her finger was slipping from under the cord and she couldn't get it back as it was to tight)
I wanted to stop but was getting yelled at, then i felt her head "there" and i gav another push and felt a "pop" (yep ANOTHER full libial tear!) and her head came out, one last push and she arrived at 5.57am!
A little blue and so very tiny! 5lb 15 .. in shock as was both myself and Gav 
(I still am as i can't belive i had no relief lol)
My temp was high and was told i couldn't come home but when the on call Reg saw it was me i got told as im self medicating for so long i could come home!
So short labour and 6.5hrs later we were home!
She is doing great, Big sis is very proud and mummy is knackard, but it was ALL worth it!
Thanks for the best wishes and congratulations!
Much Love Imogen, Gav, Maddie and Ellie
xxx

Few Pics For You .....

https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f364/ImogenPic/DSC00064-1.jpg

https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f364/ImogenPic/DSC00059.jpg

https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f364/ImogenPic/DSC00057.jpg


BTW .... Still only on page 15 off HP lmfao!


----------



## Trinity

Aww Imi .. she is soooo beautiful well done hun :hugs:

And well done for getting through it with no pain relief!

At least you managed to get out to get the HP book before she decided to make an appearance. :rofl:


----------



## KX

Excellent story and well done you!

She is beautiful Imi, you both must be so proud.xxx


----------



## Suz

:hugs:She is so adorable. Congrats to all of you for your new addition.:hugs:


----------



## RachieH

Awwwwww she is gorgeous!

Glad everything went so well! - Well done you! - no pain relief! OMG!!!

PS - Can't believe you have B&B on your laptop in the background - Please tell me you weren't online during labour lol!


----------



## Yvonne

Was that B&B i saw in the background?!!!! :rofl:

Beautiful little girl sweetie, congrats to you, Gav and Maddie :happydance:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaawww she so cute what a quick delievery and ur home already that must b so nice


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ellei is beautiful, just like her sister :D

Congrats again Imi and hope you start feeling better now :hugs:


----------



## Jo

Aww what a great story hun
Congrats again babe and well done

She is so gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Tezzy

awww imi congrats again to you and gav...shes gorgeous


----------



## Caroline

Congratulations hun she is beautiful. Well done on no pain relief you must be pleased with yourself. Its so frightening when they get the cord round there neck, all 3 of mine had that prob and 2 required oxygen, but it doesn't seem to affect them.

Glad you got home so quickly. Hope you get chance to read some HP soon.

Congrats again.


----------



## wannabmum

She is absoloutly gorgeous Imi.

xxxx


----------



## loop

aww hun she is so pretty! 
and well done u for not having ne pain relif! but have been hard

congratulations to you and gav again hun......
:hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## Eelis

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Kina

Awww congrats :D


----------



## Helen

I miss a couple of days and look what you do!

She is gorgeous Imi. I love her hair colour. Well done you. :hugs:

H

xx


----------



## bexxie

wow!!!! she looks like daddy.

well done hunny you did great
cannot wait to see her
bex.x


----------



## Amanda

Awww!!! Well done you!!!:hugs::hugs:

She is adorable hun!:hugs:

I can't believe you were queueing outside Waterstones in labour!!!!:rofl:


----------



## stephlw25

Congrats hunny !! shes gorgeous !! and oh so tiny awwwwww !!

xx


----------



## sophie

Aww Imi well done u! Congrats to u both hope ur all ok!
xx


----------



## Imi

LMFAO yep that BnB in the background, but no i didn't have it on during labour my lappy was at home!

And hell yes i was in the que in labour ... wasn't coming home till i had that book!


----------



## ablaze

huge congrats hun, shes beautifull xxx


----------



## RachieH

Imi said:


> And hell yes i was in the que in labour ... wasn't coming home till i had that book!

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/bouncebig.gif Nutter! lol


----------



## Hels

CONGRATS IMI! She is a real little doll, so gorgeous! Well done to you going with out the drugs!!!


----------



## Robyn_

shes so gorgeous congratulations hunni


----------



## Tam

CONGRATULATIONS BABE!!!!! SHE IS GORGEOUS!!! Great story, lucky you at the speed!!!! :hugs:x


----------



## Sinead

Congrats - she is beautiful

Sinead


----------



## Naimi

Congratulations Imi, you have 2 gorgeous daughters :)

Naimi x


----------



## Natalie&Karl

She is sooooooo cute!! Lovely set of her like my little one!! lol. xx


----------

